
Aptana.org Hacked? - jonnycomputer
http://aptana.org
======
bencollier49
Wow, Aptana. That's a blast from the past. I'd forgotten I used to use it.

------
amaccuish
I used Aptana for web dev before VSCode, it was nice but still very eclipse-y.

------
gamesbrainiac
Was it really hacked? Aptana.com still leads to the good old IDE that I used
to use a very long time ago.

~~~
jonnycomputer
aptana.org has an image saying it was hacked. not aptana.com

------
vjandrea
It now responds with a 404 by GitHub Pages: Site not found

------
DyslexicAtheist
seems they stopped communicating on twitter a while back. and they haven't
pushed any code or closed any issues since July last year.

~~~
vjandrea
The domain name has been updated on 2018-12-02 so probably it has not been
abandoned yet. The website is on a shared hosting (199.27.79.133), I tested
other domains on the same IP but they don't reply either.

